# Using "Off" on Horses??



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

BuMp!! My horses are suffering!!


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

We had a local vet tell us that using Off is just fine. She uses it on her own horses! Just wouldn't get it in their face or water or anything.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Great thanks! Anyone else have a different insight?


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I would say OFF is fine, never had any problems with it before on my horse or dog and I've seen a lot of reputable horse people use it. Just horses tend to not like the aerosol can sound.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I just ran out and put some cutter on the two mares who were still going crazy after being coated with mosquito/fly repellent for horses. they seem to be doing better now  Neither minded the sound a bit.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I am going to have to try this! I've been buying the super expensive fly sprays and none of them have been working for my guy. He's been going crazy about the mosquitoes!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I use Off and Cutter on Sunny and the other horses. No issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding (Apr 8, 2010)

I see many people do this! I think its fine  It's a lot less expensive then dang fly spray


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oooh.. thats a good idea. That will save me some money buying all of that mozzie repellant stuff. Thanks!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

PumpkinzMyBaby22 said:


> Oooh.. thats a good idea. That will save me some money buying all of that mozzie repellant stuff. Thanks!


Dude I used OFF on Chinga's legs.. you didn't know.

We've never had a problem with OFF.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I use Deep Woods Off on my horses. It works great for mosquitoes.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I used OFF on my old mare. Flys made her cranky, so I needed the powerful stuff.

It's the opposite for me though!! I use horse fly spray on myself. I prefer the texture and smell to off.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've been using some of the Off skintastic on my girl's chest, as the buggies have been chewing her up there...the main thing to watch out for is hair loss, as that will indicate that it's too strong for your particular horse.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Dude I used OFF on Chinga's legs.. you didn't know.
> 
> 
> > No.. i don't remember. Shows how observant I am, hey?


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

I cant say that I'd use OFF on my horses. They can get eaten before I put it on them.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ Why do you say this???


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I keep it in my trail bag for myself and for a touch up on my horse. It really helps with deer flies which are horrible here. I use the non-aerosol type and the horses never seem to mind.


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't like putting the chemicals on my horses in the first place, but when the bugs get bad I do. But... only with the repellent made for horses if I do have to use the chemicals I'd much rather be 100% certain there specific for my horses. 

I get scared of them having reactions. I'm just over worried though. I just wont put OFF on my horses ever. 

Not sure if thats the best back up reason


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

^ There are human fly repellants made with some of the same repellants as horse ones, so you could check some of those out if you ever got curious. 

Apple Cider Vinegar is a good way of keeping pests at bay too...you can put some in their feed daily (which is what I do to my mare, although she's been off of it for a little while, cause hubby ran over my new gallon of it, and I haven't gotten a new one). Or you can put it in some of their drinking water, but you have to make sure to change that daily, and that can get annoying, which is why I feed it. My girl loves it!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I remember years ago, when I was back in Canada - I was out trail riding with friends and my poor TB was acting bonkers. I remember saying outloud "Man, my horse is not being himself today.." 

I had to get off of him for some reason, and that's when I noticed why he was acting so psycho....he was covered in mosquito's on his belly and his legs.......before we left, I sprayed him with Fly Spray...obviously it did not work.

So I pulled out my OFF that I had in my back pack, and sprayed it on him - and those mosquito's were gone faster than I could steel a cookie off of the kitchen counter.

Since then, I have used OFF.

Then I move here to Michigan, and I start Fox Hunting with my local club, and guess what they use on their mounts? OFF. Mhm. I honestly thought I was the only one...lol, like I came up with the epiphany to use it...lol - they say that nothing else works as well, and I have to agree


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Paint Mom said:


> I don't like putting the chemicals on my horses in the first place, but when the bugs get bad I do. But... only with the repellent made for horses if I do have to use the chemicals I'd much rather be 100% certain there specific for my horses.
> 
> I get scared of them having reactions. I'm just over worried though. I just wont put OFF on my horses ever.
> 
> Not sure if thats the best back up reason


I understand the allergic reaction part. You can try just putting a little on a certain area and watch it to see if they have a reaction.

I can also see where you're coming from when you are worried about an allergic reaction. This is the way_ I_ see it: OFF is made for human use. We wouldn't put dangerous chemicals on our sensitive skin. I think that if it's safe for human skin, horses should be okay with it too. Of course, that's not always the case. Shampoos can cause allergic reactions.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I remember years ago, when I was back in Canada - I was out trail riding with friends and my poor TB was acting bonkers. I remember saying outloud "Man, my horse is not being himself today.."
> 
> I had to get off of him for some reason, and that's when I noticed why he was acting so psycho....he was covered in mosquito's on his belly and his legs.......before we left, I sprayed him with Fly Spray...obviously it did not work.


The same thing happened to me, I took Flash out for a walk down the road and he was just freaking out. It took me forever to figure out why.

I bought some OFF last night!


----------



## justkeepriding (Jun 26, 2010)

Paint Mom said:


> I don't like putting the chemicals on my horses in the first place, but when the bugs get bad I do. But... only with the repellent made for horses if I do have to use the chemicals I'd much rather be 100% certain there specific for my horses.
> 
> I get scared of them having reactions. I'm just over worried though. I just wont put OFF on my horses ever.
> 
> Not sure if thats the best back up reason


Understand - I don't put chemicals on my horse or myself! There is another thread about the dangers of fly sprays. I stick with natural stuff because I don't what to find in years to come that chemicals in the various products are bad for you. Guess I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish I had read this before buying some more fly spray! lol I use Pyranha fly spray on my horse and it works really well. I will try using OFF though, it definately is cheaper!


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

I was told to just be careful about how much DEET is in the repellent. As too much can cause cancer! So that's why there's a limit, such as the 29% or 30%.... I dont have a horse right now though, so I cant say Ive used it on one, but I'm sure its fine if so many people have been using it on their horses with no problem..


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I used it on Rookie in July. We were down in the southern part of the state, in the mountains, and I sprayed him before we left out on our ride, being sure to rub the spray on his face and ears. Within a mile of our trip, he was slinging his head something fierce. I stretched up to swat a fly every now and then, but that gets tiresome quick. I had one of the small non-aerosol bottles. I sprayed some in my hand and wiped it on his ears from the saddle (hoping that it would be ok for him), then sprayed myself. The flies, knats, or mosquitos didn't bother us the whole rest of the ride. After reading this, there will be no more fly spray for us. Especially if one product can take care of both of us. Does anybody know how long it will last on a horse? Our ride that day was only a couple of hours long.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

LD-44 (I think that's what it's called, maybe it's LZ....not sure) works great on horses. Next to no flies land or even come near your horse. It smells nasty but, hey, it works.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh thank god! I was going to make a thread asking this too.... I took rena to my friends aunts boarding barn for the weekend to trail ride with my friend, and the bugs are so bad trail riding was no fun! the horses had so much fly spray on they were STICKY, so it sucked. 

But when i got home I asked my mom if we could just use off on rena, because we used off and the bugs never touched us. she said she used it on her hroses, they were all fine, and she even asked the vet one time, and he said its fine! 

I was also thinking, if your worried about how harsh it is and stuff, use 'kids off' If we use it on toddlers, im pretty sure a hrose can handle it! lol, as long as they arent allergic.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I bought some the other night and it seems to be working really well! The only thing I'm worried about is spraying it near his sheath.. the mosquitoes seem to like it down there.

Probably be safer to put it on my hands and then apply it, I'm guessing.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I spray it right on the sheath area.


----------

